# SS 20.01.2018 - Hanson #1



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Howard Hanson (1896 - 1981)*

Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 21 "Nordic" 

1. Andante solenne, Allegro con forza
2. Andante teneramente, con semplicita
3. Allegro con fuoco

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and this weekend it's American composer Howard Hanson's first symphony. It's been a while since I've heard this one so I look forward to hearing it fresh. I hope everyone will grab a recording and give this work a listen.

I'll be listening to the composer's recording:









Howard Hanson/Eastman-Rochester Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Same for me.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

This was my first Hanson CD way back in the early 90s...............


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

realdealblues said:


> _*
> *_
> Howard Hanson (1896 - 1981)[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]
> 
> Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 21 "Nordic"


Hanson/E-R Orchestra is the one I'd go to....Hanson #1 is an excellent work - it, along with the powerful #3 are my favorite Hanson Symphonies....#2 is best-known, but I think its neighbors surpass it in quality.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Schwarz here too from this set.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Same for me.


Yes, and for me too


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> This was my first Hanson CD way back in the early 90s...............


My first Hanson CD, as well.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Such a great piece. One of the best Neo-Romantic symphonies.

Naxos American Classics - Nashville Symphony Orchestra--Kenneth Schermerhorn, conductor


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I tried to locate the Schermerhorn recording on Qobuz but failed so the composer will have to be my guide in a Symphony I have never heard before.

View attachment 101007


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Torkelburger said:


> Such a great piece. One of the best Neo-Romantic symphonies.
> 
> Naxos American Classics - Nashville Symphony Orchestra--Kenneth Schermerhorn, conductor


I just acquired that - Schermerhorn is a fine conductor, generally - but this was a real disappointment - very wimpy playing, lacking in balls and gusto....
I'd like to hear Schwarz/Seattle - their American series is generally quite good...Their "Merry Mount Suite" recording is definitely on par with Hanson's own excellent account.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> This was my first Hanson CD way back in the early 90s...............


I'll be listening to this disc as well. Also my first Hanson disc. The biggest difference between Hanson conducting Hanson on Mercury Living Presence vs this disc is the quality of the recording. Schwarz's interpretation, tempo's, etc. are right in line with how Hanson conducted his own music. With the Delos recording you get the magic of engineer John Eargle.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> This was my first Hanson CD way back in the early 90s...............


Is it my imagination, or is Maestro Schwarz flipping us the bird? :lol:

Excellent version of both symphonies BTW.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Heck148 said:


> I just acquired that - Schermerhorn is a fine conductor, generally - but this was a real disappointment - very wimpy playing, lacking in balls and gusto....
> I'd like to hear Schwarz/Seattle - their American series is generally quite good...Their "Merry Mount Suite" recording is definitely on par with Hanson's own excellent account.


Yeah, the Schwarz/Seattle has more gusto, especially in the last movement. I'm not sure how it compares with Hanson's own account as I still need to pick up a copy of Hanson with Eastman Rochester.


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

A wonderful symphony (as are all of Hanson's!) that contains epic sweep, long-breathed melodies, and great atmosphere. The most recent recording I listened to was the Schermerhorn, which is fine, but as others have pointed out, a bit lacking in gusto. I'll have to revisit the Schwarz and/or Hanson recordings.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Art Rock said:


> This was my first Hanson CD way back in the early 90s...............


I have this Howie CD also so I will give it a spin.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is upon us and this weekend it's American composer Howard Hanson's first symphony. It's been a while since I've heard this one so I look forward to hearing it fresh. I hope everyone will grab a recording and give this work a listen.
> 
> I'll be listening to the composer's recording:
> 
> ...


Same here too. Not played it in years.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

same


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is upon us and this weekend it's American composer Howard Hanson's first symphony. It's been a while since I've heard this one so I look forward to hearing it fresh. I hope everyone will grab a recording and give this work a listen.
> 
> I'll be listening to the composer's recording:
> 
> ...


Just gave the composers E-R Orch version an intense listening today - very good, very gutsy and powerful....Hanson liked it loud!! [at school, I performed Sym #2 with him conducting]....Eastman Rochester Orch [mainly Rochester PO, this was not a student orchestra] was always very strong in winds, brass and percussion....many members were Eastman faculty members who did 2ble duty in RPO...
"Nordic" is a powerful work - a very fine "first" symphony....


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Another great shot realdealblues, didn't expect this much interest, very good to see.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I posted on the Schwarz performance in the Current Listening thread. Time for a more thorough exploration of HH's works!


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

D Smith said:


> Schwarz here too from this set.


The same here. :tiphat:


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Any insights about this symphony? I really enjoyed it, I hadn’t listen to any Hanson’s work before this one, I’ll explore his other symphonies.


----------

